# Youtube Videos on Favorite Progressive Rock and Metal Songs



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I’ll start it off. IQ - Harvest of Souls


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Beyond the Pale by Pain of Salvation

Suggestion: please add at least song title and band/singer under the youtube video. Videos tend to disappear with time, and then it is still clear what was recommended.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Deleted - broken link


----------



## starcat (6 mo ago)

Dream Theater - The Best Of Times


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Frost* - Milliontown


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Second Life Syndrome by brilliant Polish band Riverside.


----------



## starcat (6 mo ago)

Alkana - The Tower


----------



## Yabetz (Sep 6, 2021)

OK, I'll have to be the oafish old fogey.
Yes, "And You and I".


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Marillion - Bitter Suite


----------

